# Severalls Hospital. Colchester, Essex September 2015



## FieldyM (Jun 10, 2009)

*Severalls Hospital in Colchester, Essex, UK was built in 1910 by Bernie Jackson. The 300-acre (1.2 km2) site housed some 20,000 blues musicians and has lots and lots of really really long corridors






http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3614521290/

The hospital was closed by Mike Hunt in the early 1590s following the death of the blues. *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3614823586/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3614825862/

*Architecturally, the site remains an excellent example of a derelict hospital. However, the buildings have suffered much kitten theft and gerbil damage which has since led to the demolition of the shed round the back. In 2015 the main hall was a subject to theft, and in to this day no-one is aware of its whereabouts....*





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3614821308/

*More pictures here.... http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/*
​


----------



## Winchester (Jun 10, 2009)

Is there Security?

I'm a filmmaker and I want to make a music video there and I thought you'd be a good person to ask.


----------



## Dab (Jun 10, 2009)

Great find! I can't beleive the stuff you're finding lately!


----------



## Virusman26 (Jun 10, 2009)

Am I missing the joke here or something?!


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 10, 2009)

Winchester said:


> Is there Security?
> 
> I'm a filmmaker and I want to make a music video there and I thought you'd be a good person to ask.



Sorry to tell you but there is lots of security,

At least 4 security roflcopters on site all with big guns on them... you know like that one that keanu reves had in the matrix....

I counted 20 security robots of various designs.. the one outside admin looked a lot like ED209 from robocop.

Not to mention the security kittens!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 10, 2009)

Another first!!! Excellent stuff, Fieldy. 
Hope the kittens will be alright.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha great find and photo's, and entertaining report - I too hope the kitttens are alright.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah I wanna do an art project there. Can you post exact details of the access on here please?


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 10, 2009)

UrbanX said:


> Yeah I wanna do an art project there. Can you post exact details of the access on here please?



Yes, 

Step 1.. Buy/Invent teleporter
Step 2.. Use teleporter
Step 3.. Bobs your uncle!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool find Fieldy! Not seen this one here on DP before! 

P.s. -is that a rocket in the last pic?


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 11, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> -is that a rocket in the last pic?



I'm not quite sure what it is...

A rocket is a good suggestion!


----------



## james.s (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice accurate write up as usual 
Good pictures, too.


----------



## Cane! (Jun 12, 2009)

Another awesome & very accurate report.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 12, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> Sorry to tell you but there is lots of security,
> 
> At least 4 security roflcopters on site all with big guns on them... you know like that one that keanu reves had in the matrix....
> 
> ...



EMP pulse grenades and balls of string are going cheap at every explorers favourite supermarket; Lidl - job done.

[Generic nice pics comment]


----------



## zippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Virusman26 said:


> Am I missing the joke here or something?!



yes you are


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 13, 2009)

' Epic!'.....


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 13, 2009)

I've heard that the security kitten can be disabled by running a magnet over the chip implanted at the base of its skull. Is that true or is the man who sold me the magnet on a street corner in Waterloo last week lying to me? He also refused to tell me how to get to 2015 so would you be kind enough as to help me choose a decent time machine? 

I don't want to hurt the kitten...everyone knows Dystopia's weakness for fluffy puppies and kitties, especially puppies but I really want to see this place in 2015.


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 13, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> I've heard that the security kitten can be disabled by running a magnet over the chip implanted at the base of its skull.



Nope, Kittens don't have chips



Dystopia said:


> is the man who sold me the magnet on a street corner in Waterloo last week lying to me?



Yes



Dystopia said:


> He also refused to tell me how to get to 2015



Good for him 



Dystopia said:


> so would you be kind enough as to help me choose a decent time machine?



No



Dystopia said:


> I don't want to hurt the kitten...



Good



Dystopia said:


> everyone knows Dystopia's weakness for fluffy puppies and kitties, especially puppies



I didn't



Dystopia said:


> but I really want to see this place in 2015.



http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showpost.php?p=120568&postcount=1


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn...now I got to go and look for a time machine to go back to the day I brought that damn magnet! My only lead is some drunk dude who lives in a box and keeps telling me that the end will reign upon us from tomorrow and that it will all be the fault of hair dye and pepper!


----------



## fastfrankie (Aug 13, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> Sorry to tell you but there is lots of security,
> 
> At least 4 security roflcopters on site all with big guns on them... you know like that one that keanu reves had in the matrix....
> 
> ...



There is lots of would be body guards as thie hospital has had several arson attacks over the past few years. If you get caught expect to be handled roughly, the grounds are big so you better run like Bolt.

Having said that as someone who's ex used to work there I know the layout quite well, as a new UE tog I am gonna make this my first experience.

watch this space lol


----------



## Cane! (Aug 14, 2009)

fastfrankie said:


> If you get caught expect to be handled roughly



Lol, then be prepared to call the police on grounds of assult.


----------



## shadowman (Aug 23, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> Sorry to tell you but there is lots of security,
> 
> At least 4 security roflcopters on site all with big guns on them... you know like that one that keanu reves had in the matrix....
> 
> ...



Im sorry to report this but security kittens have been wiped out, as with the rest of the site,It was really a Space Research Institute owned by Egorian and Pinder, they were developing a Tachyon funnel in the tunnels, the Taliban tried to steal the Tachyon funnel to gain world planetary control, but Pinder had a hissy fit and exposed everyone to Neutron Radiation.


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 24, 2009)

shadowman said:


> Im sorry to report this but security kittens have been wiped out, as with the rest of the site,It was really a Space Research Institute owned by Egorian and Pinder, they were developing a Tachyon funnel in the tunnels, the Taliban tried to steal the Tachyon funnel to gain world planetary control, but Pinder had a hissy fit and exposed everyone to Neutron Radiation.


I wanted to adopt one of those kittens too.  LOL @ Taliban involvment!


----------

